# DNP log



## bosshog (Oct 17, 2011)

hello ironmag bros, I'm going to be running some DNP for the next couple weeks and I thought it would be interesting to keep a log up. 

Age:22
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 228lbs
BF: 12-16%?

Stack: 
prop/mast/tren @400mg each per week.
DNP 200mg ED
T3 50mcg ED (25mcg x2)
Phentermine 30mg ED (15mg x2)

ill throw up some pics when i get my camera working


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 5, 2012)

u die?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

Interesting log, ill be following!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

bp2000 said:


> u die?



lol


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 5, 2012)

Good luck on your log. Will be very interesting! I just finished a 10 day run and lost about 11 pounds. I planned on going longer but i had to tap out. Keep us posted


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 7, 2012)

No juice say it isnt so..you tapped out bro...lol thats funny did you ever get my stuff up to 400mg?


----------



## gilby1987 (Feb 12, 2012)

Run it higher 200mg ain't crap, I run it at around 750mg per day in bursts


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> No juice say it isnt so..you tapped out bro...lol thats funny did you ever get my stuff up to 400mg?


 
yea i did. i made it about 7 or 8 days at 400mg. it was too much to bare haha. i was sweating soooo bad. i just jumped back on a couple days ago actually and will blast again until i cant handle it


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

No really.... Did the op die?


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 12, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> No really.... Did the op die?


 
 DNP = DEATH NYMPHO PECKER


I just started my dnp log as well.....


----------

